
NativeScript 2.0 released - rayshan
https://www.nativescript.org/blog/nativescript-2.0---the-best-way-to-build-cross-platform-native-mobile-apps
======
sipacate
Now, NativeScript is the way to build truly mobile apps with Angular 2.

